# Router: NAT umstellen?



## Bang0o (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo
hab bei GTA 4 MP das Problem das er mich nach ca. 5 Minuten rauswirft mit dem Grund "Router NAT zu strikt eingestellt".
Nun wollte ich Fragen wie und auf was ich meine Router NAT stellen muss damit die nicht mehr so strikt ist.
Ich habe einen Arcor Easybox A400 Router.

MfG
Bang


----------



## Chron-O-John (14. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, was die Fehlermeldung sagen will, aber unter Umständen musst du ein paar Ports forwarden. Schau einfach, auf welche Ports GTA hört (mit TCPView).


----------



## dot (14. Januar 2009)

Versuchs mal mit: 88, 2074 und 3074


----------



## Bang0o (15. Januar 2009)

hab 2 menüs gefunden wo das in etwa reinpassen könnte 
also wo und was genau?


----------



## dot (15. Januar 2009)

Port mapping


----------

